# The Antichrist by Baron Porcelli, Oral Collins



## JM (Jul 7, 2006)

It seems to be getting good reviews, anyone on this forum read it yet? It's premil historicism.

Amazon.com: The Antichrist: Books: Baron Porcelli,Oral, Ph.D. Collins

I was recently told that Oral Collins has written a commentary on Revelation, does anyone know where I can get more info on Dr. Collins?

Thanks.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 10, 2006)

I read Porcelli's book. I thought it was quite good for being so short.
Jim


----------

